# Gothic 3 wont install



## Stanyer1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello everybody. Whenever I try to install gothic 3 this error shows up:

Error Code:	-5006 : 0x8000ffff
Error Information:
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (1356)
PAPP:Gothic III
PVENDOR:JoWooD Productions Software AG (##ID_STRING7##)
PGUID:02B244A2-7F6A-42E8-A36F-8C385D7A1625
$10.1.0.238
@Windows Service Pack 1 (6001) BT_OTHER 0.0


I have been looking around for the past 3 days on the internet but cannot find an answer. My PC specs are:

Windows Vista Home Premium
Service Pack 1
Proccesor: Intel Core 2 Duo CPU E8500 @ 3.16GHz
Ram: 4.00 GB
NVIDIA Geforce9800GT

If anyone can help me that would help me a lot.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Good morning and welcome to TSF.

I think this is a problem with InstallShield becoming corrupted.

Please try renaming the directory 'InstallShield' (Usually in c:\program files\common files) to 'InstallShield_Old', and try again for me, let us know what happens.

Thanks


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

rossva said:


> Good morning and welcome to TSF.
> 
> I think this is a problem with InstallShield becoming corrupted.
> 
> ...


As well as trying this, I would recommend you try upgrading to SP2 and see if that may sort the problem as sometimes it will work on 1 SP but not the other...


----------

